# Uber eat driver using multiple accounts



## Dani665 (Apr 15, 2019)

I’m sick of seeing these scummy people using Multiple accounts and they are driving with fake insurance, this needs to stop Uber eats need to get rid of these pest in Basildon.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Haha
What came first ? The scummy rideshare company or the scum my drivers ?


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Maybe they are really hungry?

Wait wtf is anyone doing Uber eats?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Dani665 said:


> I'm sick of seeing these scummy people using Multiple accounts and they are driving with fake insurance, this needs to stop Uber eats need to get rid of these pest in Basildon.


Another driver from England has posted about this and one of the London newspapers did a story about it.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

So I'm curious.... people are using 2+ accounts to snag Uber Eats orders? That is an interesting thought..... probably hard in my market as places are to spread out. But in a large city, good way to snag multiple orders at once!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Uber drivers gotta eat somehow. I'm planning on creating a couple of fake ones myself.


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

How is it possible to have multiple accounts? Would you have a different driver for each account?


----------



## Slowatmyself (Aug 4, 2019)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> How is it possible to have multiple accounts? Would you have a different driver for each account?


it's easy. Just sign up in a different city and OF COURSE sign up with a different address.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Why does Uber need to distinguish different 'territories'? For instance for X/pool I'm allowed to drive anywhere in CA. My account is signed up in the sf Bay area, for promotions etc, but if I go to Sacramento, Deliveries/Eats won't be an available option.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Those aren’t multiple accounts, their imposters who relish in the lucrative and highly honored position of an UberEats driver.


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Those aren't multiple accounts, their imposters who relish in the lucrative and highly honored position of an UberEats driver.


Where do I sign up to be a highly honored Uber Eats driver???


----------



## Catladymil (Aug 4, 2019)

This is happening in Milwaukee A LOT. you can use different email addresses with the same phone number. There's a lot of people using bike accounts too, so they get the short, quick turn around deliveries, and they get more deliveries because Uber pays the bike accounts less than the car drivers for pick ups and drop offs, so they get sent items before Car partners. It's really frustrating, because it's screwing the honest people that have valid license and pay for insurance. 

But to the main point-I couldn't figure out why my food orders were taking so long to be delivered before I was a driver. I would see the icon as a bike, and watch it go in the OPPOSITE direction from my house, and then be delivered by car. Now that I'm a driver, I'm finding out there's a huge backdoor/loophole that lets scummy people have multiple *bike* accounts and they take multiple deliveries under different accounts. I get late deliveries and cold food as a customer. It's not going to change until there is some major lawsuit when somebody gets injured by a *bike* account driver that's in a vehicle and Uber can't deny knowing that the partner was lying about using a car. They have to know- their navigation system sends *bike* accounts onto the freeway for deliveries. It's just really screwing the honest people that follow the rules and deliver hot food like they should.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Just order cold stuff next time like a McFlurry, and problem solved, no more issues of food getting cold


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Getting multiple accounts is easy for these scammers. They simply get friends and relatives to sign up.

The big obstacle is fooling the restaurants and the customers, because their ID and car don't match what's on the restaurants' tablets or the customers' app.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Getting multiple accounts is easy for these scammers. They simply get friends and relatives to sign up.
> 
> The big obstacle is fooling the restaurants and the customers, because their ID and car don't match what's on the restaurants' tablets or the customers' app.


The restaurants and customers don't care.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Slowatmyself said:


> it's easy. Just sign up in a different city and OF COURSE sign up with a different address.


And a different drivers license and a different car, different registration and insurance....

Yeah, sure.
I bet it that easy.
No way their computers dont know how to check your license and registration as part of the minimal background check.

Much more likely that these drivers aren't just sitting parked in the lot in front of their favorite restaurants and That is why they get all the work instead of some aluminum foil hat level "dey must hav mor den one account"


----------



## Catladymil (Aug 4, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> Just order cold stuff next time like a McFlurry, and problem solved, no more issues of food getting cold


Except I did, and it was melted!



Nats121 said:


> Getting multiple accounts is easy for these scammers. They simply get friends and relatives to sign up.
> 
> The big obstacle is fooling the restaurants and the customers, because their ID and car don't match what's on the restaurants' tablets or the customers' app.


And they use bike accounts where the licensing isn't an issue.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

You're hard to please. Too hot, too cold, 2 fries short, too much creamy salty sauce, .... Jeez just eat your food and be thankful you're not in Somalia


----------



## Catladymil (Aug 4, 2019)

I had an order delivered today and it was late, and I watched the car icon go to another restaurant, make that delivery, get my order, and go to ANOTHER restaurant before delivering. It isn't just multiple Uber eats accounts. They're using grub hub and door dash at the same time as Uber eats and taking multiple deliveries for all of them. Similar to Uber/Lyft. But that doesn't work with food delivery. People will wait for a ride, or cancel and send somebody else. There's no real repercussions for the UE partners that are clearly taking longer than they should to pick up orders. And if they pick up and then don't deliver right away, it's a nightmare- the restaurant did their part, and would have to remake the order when it's not their fault. Uber needs to crack down on this or just let door dash be the better delivery service.

Except I'm a delivery driver too. It's really obvious that my delivery person today is totally running a scam. Who wants cold McDonald's fries? Gross.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Catladymil said:


> Except I did, and it was melted!
> 
> 
> And they use bike accounts where the licensing isn't an issue.


They still have to get a picture ID.



nickd8775 said:


> The restaurants and customers don't care.


It depends on the restaurant and customer.

I've had more than a few customers greet me by my first name.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

For some reason I thought this would be:

Uber eats driver has multiple accounts as in, he has an Uber eats driving account and an Uber eats customer account—but separate names, emails, everything. 

“The sashimi I ordered never arrived!!”

Says the Uber eats customer/driver.


----------



## Catladymil (Aug 4, 2019)

The most frustrating thing is as another delivery driver, this makes us all look bad. I know what's going on because I deliver also. Regular people watch the car icon go all over the city before getting their order and don't know that the delivery driver is scummy. In the end, they won't use the service again.



Nats121 said:


> They still have to get a picture ID.
> 
> 
> It depends on the restaurant and customer.
> ...


Unless they have 2 people in the same car using 2 accounts, or like stated above, they have family open a bike account, or as I said, they're using multiple services and taking every order when they shouldn't. There multiple ways to get around it with Uber eats. It's not nearly as strict as regular driving.



Nats121 said:


> They still have to get a picture ID.
> 
> 
> It depends on the restaurant and customer.
> ...


Unless they have 2 people in the same car using 2 accounts, or like stated above, they have family open a bike account, or as I said, they're using multiple services and taking every order when they shouldn't. There multiple ways to get around it with Uber eats. It's not nearly as strict as regular driving.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Catladymil said:


> The most frustrating thing is as another delivery driver, this makes us all look bad. I know what's going on because I deliver also. Regular people watch the car icon go all over the city before getting their order and don't know that the delivery driver is scummy. In the end, they won't use the service again.
> 
> 
> Unless they have 2 people in the same car using 2 accounts, or like stated above, they have family open a bike account, or as I said, they're using multiple services and taking every order when they shouldn't. There multiple ways to get around it with Uber eats. It's not nearly as strict as regular driving.
> ...


Forget about making other drivers look bad, they're STEALING money out of other drivers' pockets.

Whichever scam they use, they need both the restaurant and the customer to be asleep at the switch.

They also need lots of accounts and lots of restaurants because some restaurants will catch them and report them which will get them deactivated and banned from some restaurants.


----------



## Catladymil (Aug 4, 2019)

I totally agree! I feel like I'm getting screwed for being an honest, good delivery person. But so many people don't go through the hassle of reporting, especially when it takes HOURS for Uber to respond. Meanwhile what? You're just hungry? If they figured out how to run the scam, they'll figure out how to get around it a second time. I didn't think about the restaurants though- they really are the ones that need to be more on top of it. As it is now, if somebody complains about cold food, the restaurant gets charged, not the shitty driver. If the driver is 20 minutes late for pick up, and takes 15 min for a 4 mom drive, that's not the restaurants fault. But right now, they are the ones that have to pay the refund.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Catladymil said:


> I totally agree! I feel like I'm getting screwed for being an honest, good delivery person. But so many people don't go through the hassle of reporting, especially when it takes HOURS for Uber to respond. Meanwhile what? You're just hungry? If they figured out how to run the scam, they'll figure out how to get around it a second time. I didn't think about the restaurants though- they really are the ones that need to be more on top of it. As it is now, if somebody complains about cold food, the restaurant gets charged, not the shitty driver. If the driver is 20 minutes late for pick up, and takes 15 min for a 4 mom drive, that's not the restaurants fault. But right now, they are the ones that have to pay the refund.


I think the scams go beyond having multiple accounts.

I believe some of them are using hacked phones and/or hardware which enables them to cherry-pick orders, spoof their location, and block other drivers from getting pings.

There was a poster from London on the Eats Forum who did a thread about a ring of scammers who are constantly getting McDonalds orders while other drivers get nothing.

He posted a photo of one of the scammers with his scooter parked at a McDonalds. The guy is wearing an earpiece with a wire connected to a gym bag.

One of the London newspapers did a story about it.


----------



## Catladymil (Aug 4, 2019)

Oh I wouldn't doubt it. It would explain how they're getting around some of the account setups in the first place.



Nats121 said:


> I think the scams go beyond having multiple accounts.
> 
> I believe some of them are using hacked phones and/or hardware which enables them to cherry-pick orders, spoof their location, and block other drivers from getting pings.
> 
> ...


This actually makes a lot of sense. Organized crime will find a way to make money. It isn't until they start screwing Uber out of money that Uber will do anything.


----------

